# [Carte TV]problème de driver

## nykos

j'arrive pas à faire marcher ma carte TV PCMCIA que j'ai reçu avec mon ordinateur portable (voir signature)

dessus il y a marqué LR502 NTA et d'après google la marque serait donc Lifeview

quand je l'insère, il charge plein de modules :

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

saa7134               125992  0

tuner                  64552  0

video_buf              23236  1 saa7134

ir_kbd_i2c              8336  1 saa7134

i2c_core               22424  3 saa7134,tuner,ir_kbd_i2c

ir_common              27652  2 saa7134,ir_kbd_i2c

```

et un dmesg me dit plein de trucs (je coupe un peu) :

```
saa7133[0]: i2c scan: found device @ 0x96  [???]

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x4c, len=0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x4d, len=0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x4e, len=0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x4f, len=0

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x50, len=0

saa7133[0]: i2c scan: found device @ 0xa0  [eeprom]

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x4b, len=1

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4b, len=1

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] R, addr=0x4b, len=1

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4b, len=2

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4b, len=2

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4b, len=2

i2c_adapter i2c-0: master_xfer[0] W, addr=0x4b, len=2

saa7133[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

saa7133[0]: registered device vbi0

saa7133[0]: registered device radio0

```

par contre je lance kdetv et il me dit :

Impossible d'extraire la vidéo.

L'affichage de la vidéo est impossible avec la configuration actuelle des modules externes. Essayez de modifier la configuration des options des modules externes V4L.

j'ai lu à différents endroits qu'il faut passer des arguments au module saa7134 genre card=55

j'ai bien regardé le fichier /usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134

mais il marquent pas directement ma carte

si quelqu'un sait comment je peux trouver ça...

merci d'avance !

----------

## nykos

d'après Google ce serait une FlyDVB-T Hybrid CardBus (card=94)

mais kdetv fait toujours la même erreur

si je lui dit de chercher des chaines il en trouve 7 mais ça affiche rien du tout  :Sad: 

j'ai aussi essayé tvtime mais j'arrive pas non plus  :Sad: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Est ce bien cette carte  : ? 

Google étant une indication assez vague il est préférable de voir le site  du fabricant.

http://www.lifeview.com.tw/html/products/external_tv/flydvbt_hybrid_cardbus.htm

 Ca correspond à  LR502 NTA  son nom est donc bien : FlyDVB-T Hybrid CardBus

sur la page il  y a un petit manuel ..  avec quelques  indications sur la conf pour  windows, mais qui peut aider pour    KDETV ou autre

 On la retrouve bien  dans la liste des cartes de  :

  KERNEL Sources/linux-2.6.19.1/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.saa7134

 Les sources  du du kernel  c'est plus sûr que Google..

 *Quote:*   

> 94 -> LifeView FlyDVB-T Hybrid Cardbus         [5168:3306,5168:3502]

 

  Toujours dans les sources du kernel, le Readme de : saa7134, avec quelques infos intéressantes.. notament dans problemes connus (en bleu )  il  parle des flyvideos  est ce qu'il a voulu dire toutes les cartes fly...???

 Mais vu que sur google  beaucoup de gens semblent avoir des pb avec cette carte.. et peu de réponses..

 *Quote:*   

> What is it?
> 
> ===========
> 
> This is a v4l2/oss device driver for saa7130/33/34/35 based capture / TV
> ...

 

 Pour les flyvideo : le tuner  n'est pas détecté automatiquement  sur la carte , elle est configurée par défaut  et donc il est possible que ça ne marche pas .. et dans ce cas  il faut  charger le module saa7134  suivi de  l'option tuner= <le bon numéro> [/b]

 C'est peut être une piste..  ( sans garantie. car ce n'est peut être qu'une  ou deux cartes de Fly.. dont le tuner n'est pas automatiquement détecté  ) Quand il y a une détection , on le voit dans les /var/log  n° de chip de la carte et donc  à la suite n° de tuner qu'on lui affecte..

Chaque fabricant de carte TV   utilise les tuners dispos sur le marché, dommage on ne peut pas voir le chip  il est sous un blindage,  et le fabricant ne dit pas avec précision quel modèle il a employé.. 

 *Quote:*   

> Digital TV offers an enhanced viewing experience over traditional analog TV - with a fully compliant DVB-T silicon tuner

 

 Le problème est que le tuner  il faut le configurer, correctement  normalement ça se fait automatiquement , mais pour celà il faut l'identifier..  ou renter son numéro  avec l'option tuner=       et  s'il a besoin d'un driver particulier il va le chercher ..  

 Le scan peut très bien fonctionner,comme ça  mais il y  tout un tas de paramètres à passer au tuner pour  qu'il traite correctement  les signaux image et son..

KERNEL Sources/linux-2.6.19.1/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner

La FAQ  de v4l2 : http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/faq.html#wrongtuner

 *Quote:*   

> Q: I can tune most TV stations, but some don't work
> 
>  That also very likely is a wrong tuner type. Many of the tuner types are very simliar, they have just slightly different frequency ranges. So if you (or the driver) picks a wrong one it may happen that most TV stations still can be tuned fine, simply because large frequency ranges between the corrent and the configured (but wrong) tuner types are identical. The few stations which happen to live in a frequency range which isn't identical don't work ... 
> 
>  Another effect you might see and which also happens due to a wrong tuner type is that the frequency scale is shifted a bit. You can tune all stations but need a constant finetune offset for every station to get a good picture.

 

 le gentoo Wiki su saa7134

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134

 Ne désespère pas,  ta carte est bien reconnue.. et compatible  Linux  elle finira par marcher.   

 Juste un problème de conf, mais la télé  c'est pas pas cool qd ça ne marche pas du premier coup.. 

Si ton lsmod est complet , il se pourrait bien qu'il de manque le driver  pour piloter le  tuner..  s'il n'est pas détectable

 ils ont des noms bizarres  : tda qchose, et autres. 

peut être ne suffira-t- il pas de définit le numéro de tuner, mais installer le driver qui va avec..

 Enfin  dans toute la liste  il n'y a pas beaucoup de tuners secam  et encore moins de secam + hybride.................. 

 Un synoptique  de carte PCI ( attention pas PCMCIA )  basée sur  sur  les chips   philips saa7134hl

http://www.nxp.com/pip/saa7134hl

 Je ne peux pas t'aider davantage, je ne suis pas experte, je cherche  pour ma carte, c'est donc  juste quelques pistes.... 

( moi aussi j'ai une carte TV avec un pb de son , et c'est la conf du tuner.. pourtant j'ai le bon numéro de carte, de tuner ,  le bon driver...  Il y a un pb de conf  avec deux distribs et deux façons différentes    mais pas  de son..  mais   je n'ai pas encore trouvé la façon de le résoudre..)

 Jacqueline

----------

## nykos

bon j'ai réussi à voir quelques chaines avec tvtime

configuration du module : modprobe saa7134 card=94 tuner=54 i2c_scan=1

je sais pas encore si le dernier paramètre est utile ou pas

par contre kdetv marche pas, je connais les fréquence des chaines mais rien ne s'affichee, toujours écran noir !

et pour le son, j'en ai ni avec kdetv, ni avec tvtime, mais j'ai pas encore cherché pourquoi

en tout cas merci pour ton aide, et si tu connais un peu kdetv..  :Smile: 

EDIT : et kdetv fait toujours l'erreur au démarrage !

----------

## Jacqueline

je suis arrivée à diagnostiquer plus de choses avec xawtv lancé à la consiole , avec des options ... ( en les essayant  un peu toutes  la vidéo marchait  avec  -remote chez moi   ) et il y a un man xawtv

 les cdes  de xawtv  c'est moins cool que KDETV,  mais on peut changer pas mal d'options lorsqu'on le lance.. 

 Et xawtv   sort des messages d'erreur dans la console.. qui peuvent  donner une indication..sur le problème..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nykos

je vais l'installer pour tester alors  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacqueline

excuses moi si je me trompe...

  tua s mis  

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe saa7134 card=94 tuner=54 i2c_scan=1   

 

 peut- être as tu confondu entre les numéros de carte et le numéro de tuner qui est un des éléménts de la carte :

 carte=94 , ça a l'air bon...comme numéro de carte  TV :

 *Quote:*   

> 94 -> LifeView FlyDVB-T Hybrid Cardbus [5168:3306,5168:3502]

 

 mais :

 *Quote:*   

> 54 -> LifeView FlyTV Platinum FM               [5168:0214,1489:0214

 

Si tu as choisi en foncrion de ça : LifeView FlyTV    c'est  toujours dans les numéros de cartes  (et non pas de tuner )  :

avec le numéro de  tuner= 54 tu tombes   sur  :

 *Quote:*   

> tuner=54 - tda8290+75

 

alors que la carte  54 : c'est ça  :

http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/FlyTV_Platinum

 rien à voir ! Enfin.....  ( mais je cherche aussi à me repérer là dedans ! ) 

 *Quote:*   

> #include <media/tuner.h>
> 
>  /* ---------------------------------------------------------------------- */
> 
> Index: linux-2.6.11/drivers/media/video/tda8290.c
> ...

 

 Bon  !  on ne sait pas ce que fait ce driver de tuner encore .. ni le tuner  :  TDA8290 :  (TV analogique  + TNT  donc hybride ... pour recouper ...avec les infos de ta carte )  ? 

Il se peut que tu attrapes quelques chaînes,  mais  j'aurais plutôt essayé le tuner N°63   

 *Quote:*   

> tuner=63 - Philips FMD1216ME MK3 Hybrid Tuner

 

 Ici il y a un script qui semble essayer  tous les tuners de 1 à 46  :  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134 pour la carte 25  

 *Quote:*   

> Another way could be this: 
> 
> #/bin/sh
> 
> MAXTUNER=46
> ...

 

Pour i2c_ scan= 1 : une explication  !

 *Quote:*   

> i2c scan 
> 
> If you are running a recent kernel, a new option is available, using i2c to scan the card and tuner type. 
> 
> Ideally, all you need to do is load the module with i2c_scan=1 as an option, and it will be autodetected. 
> ...

 

 Il semblerait que ça détecte  le numéro de carte et de tuner... au moment où on lance  saa7134 et donc plus besoin de numéro de carte et de numéro de tuner en option  enfin si  c'est pas  le souq , mais la Tv csous linux ( sous win aussi ) c'est pire qu'à TF1  et consort  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## nykos

ben pour le tuner=54 c'est bien pour mettre le tda8290+75

j'ai trouvé ça sur google et dans mon dmesg  :Wink: 

et je vois quelques chaines donc ça doit être juste

je testerai le 63 aussi à l'occaz

----------

## nykos

bon ben le 63 marche pas, je reste avec mon 54

j'ai toujours pas réussi a capter une chaine en SECAM, j'ai juste capté des PAL (les chaines allemandes vu que j'habite en alsace)

----------

## nykos

j'arrive vraiment pas à faire marcher xawtv correctement (j'ai encore vu aucune image)

voici ce qu'il me marque dans la console :

```
This is xawtv-3.95, running on Linux/x86_64 (2.6.19-suspend2-r1)

WARNING: v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support.

WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual

         configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>")

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

ioctl: VIDIOC_TRY_FMT(type=VIDEO_OVERLAY;fmt.win.w.left=3;fmt.win.w.top=42;fmt.win.w.width=384;fmt.win.w.height=288;fmt.win.field=ANY;fmt.win.chromakey=0;fmt.win.clips=(nil);fmt.win.clipcount=0;fmt.win.bitmap=(nil)): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_S_FMT(type=VIDEO_OVERLAY;fmt.win.w.left=3;fmt.win.w.top=42;fmt.win.w.width=384;fmt.win.w.height=288;fmt.win.field=ANY;fmt.win.chromakey=0;fmt.win.clips=0x68eb88;fmt.win.clipcount=0;fmt.win.bitmap=(nil)): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_OVERLAY(int=0): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_TRY_FMT(type=VIDEO_OVERLAY;fmt.win.w.left=3;fmt.win.w.top=42;fmt.win.w.width=384;fmt.win.w.height=288;fmt.win.field=ANY;fmt.win.chromakey=0;fmt.win.clips=(nil);fmt.win.clipcount=0;fmt.win.bitmap=(nil)): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_S_FMT(type=VIDEO_OVERLAY;fmt.win.w.left=3;fmt.win.w.top=42;fmt.win.w.width=384;fmt.win.w.height=288;fmt.win.field=ANY;fmt.win.chromakey=0;fmt.win.clips=0x68eb88;fmt.win.clipcount=0;fmt.win.bitmap=(nil)): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_OVERLAY(int=0): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_TRY_FMT(type=VIDEO_OVERLAY;fmt.win.w.left=3;fmt.win.w.top=42;fmt.win.w.width=384;fmt.win.w.height=288;fmt.win.field=ANY;fmt.win.chromakey=0;fmt.win.clips=(nil);fmt.win.clipcount=0;fmt.win.bitmap=(nil)): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_S_FMT(type=VIDEO_OVERLAY;fmt.win.w.left=3;fmt.win.w.top=42;fmt.win.w.width=384;fmt.win.w.height=288;fmt.win.field=ANY;fmt.win.chromakey=0;fmt.win.clips=0x68eb88;fmt.win.clipcount=0;fmt.win.bitmap=(nil)): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_OVERLAY(int=0): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_TRY_FMT(type=VIDEO_OVERLAY;fmt.win.w.left=3;fmt.win.w.top=42;fmt.win.w.width=384;fmt.win.w.height=288;fmt.win.field=ANY;fmt.win.chromakey=0;fmt.win.clips=(nil);fmt.win.clipcount=0;fmt.win.bitmap=(nil)): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_S_FMT(type=VIDEO_OVERLAY;fmt.win.w.left=3;fmt.win.w.top=42;fmt.win.w.width=384;fmt.win.w.height=288;fmt.win.field=ANY;fmt.win.chromakey=0;fmt.win.clips=0x68eb88;fmt.win.clipcount=0;fmt.win.bitmap=(nil)): Argument invalide

ioctl: VIDIOC_OVERLAY(int=0): Argument invalide

```

----------

## Jacqueline

Bin j'ai un peu ce type d'erreur :  des IOCTL... ( mais moins  ! )  j'ai l'image  et pas le son.. si mais pas  sur  le même canal que l'image  la conf du démodulateur  au démarrage  ) 

 Les  IOCTL, je n'y comprends pas grand chose pour l'instant....  et donc je vais finir l'install de Gentoo, avant de m'occuper de  la TV sous linux..  

 Mais il me semble que tant que ça ce n'est pas réglé , pas la peine d'essayer d'autres  visualisateurs TV... ( mais c'est déjà plus bavard que KDETV.)

  Là peut être les maîtres de Gentoo vont pouvoir interpréter tes messages d'erreur, pour trouver la cause du problème, tout au moins trouver une piste.. et de régler les problèmes de conf un par un.. 

 Puis il y a ces options avec XawTV, qui peuvent donner des indications pour la conf de kdeTV 

  Pour le peu que j'ai vu  dans tes messages.; tu sembles avoir  utilisé le mode grablay.. (  il me semble que pour ça il faut  un framebuffer ; 

d'ailleurs  il s'en plaint dans tes messages, sinon  dans la fenêtre de xawtv :  il y a l'option "overlay" : connection directe de la carte Tv sur la carte graphique  ou grablay  et ça tu choisis dans la fenêtre annexe de xawtv... 

 *Quote:*   

> v4l-conf is compiled without DGA support. 
> 
> WARNING: couldn't find framebuffer base address, try manual 
> 
>          configuration ("v4l-conf -a <addr>") 

 

 Il semble que le Monsieur te dit d'essayer  en manuel  

 Une idée, comme ça  : j''essayerais de lancer  linux avec l'option framebuffer  dans la ligne de cde de grub  (  enfin si  c'est prévu dans  ton système  sinon ça va rouspéter.. ), parce que si ça ne marche pas avec le choix  grab **** 

 Le DGA support je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est encore pour v4l    ( Direct Graphic Acces ?????  ) Encore un USE flag !!!!!  :Very Happy: 

 Enfin une autre commande en console : v4l-info   ( sans espace avant le tiret )  qu'il faut interpréter après.....  Mais c'est motivant de faire marcher une carte  récalcitrante   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacqueline

Bon y a plein de choses bien.  dans ce lien sur ce site..  ( avec recherche et dga   :Very Happy:  ) , bin tout le te reste aussi..(  hop ! dans les favoris ) merci anigel    :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-354156-highlight-dga.html

----------

